# What's the best Santa Cruz Bike Shop in Germany



## PinkStarfish (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello All!

Does anyone know of a better Santa Cruz Bike Shop than
http://www.lifestylesports.de ( http://www.santacruzbikeshop.de/ )?
I am looking not only for great prices but good service and a place
where I can get replacement parts.
There are many bearing on a VP Free or V10 frame that might need
to be replaced one in a while? Do you need special tools for taking
the bike apart?

The Bullit was easy to maintain in comparison like all single
pivot bikes.

I hope that someone can help a true Santa Cruz fan. Germany
is a bit a dessert regarding Santa Cruz Bicycles.

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

www.hibike.de

They normally stock spares as well. Don't own a SC myself but a friend of mine got his there. For a good deal I would give them a call, if you order some other stuff with the frame as well they probably make you a good deal.

So far my experience with Hibike has been really good.


----------



## singletracklover (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Rob,

check out www.schock-therapy.com, they are the distributor in good old Germany, then should be able to hook you up with a dealer.

Other than that, just the online shops that might be able to help...

What area of Germany are you in? I live in the Stuttgart area, always looking for people to ride with...

Later,

Craig


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

Ive dealt with hibike on a couple occasions and have been totally pleased with the service they provide. It helps that their local too. Im also always lookin for people around Frankfurt to ride with. Cant wait to check out some bike parks this summer


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

*look'n to ride*



k-stein said:


> Ive dealt with hibike on a couple occasions and have been totally pleased with the service they provide. It helps that their local too. Im also always lookin for people around Frankfurt to ride with. Cant wait to check out some bike parks this summer


I live in the Heidelberg Area and I am always looking for a good group to ride with. Next time you have a ride plan contact me and I will see if I can make it. I am headed down to the black forest 22-24 May near Bad Wildbad. Should be able to get some time at the bike park there.

I am headed to Wales this summer and to the Lake district. We may also do a Memorial weekend ride in the Pflazerwald. How many of you are SC owners? I've had a few bikes but my Blur is hands down the best.

Mark


----------



## nicholasol (Feb 20, 2013)

Steer clear of Hibike. My experience was really bad, Good price but worst service I ever experienced online, they messed up my order, wrong and missing items shipped, would not acknowledge or reply to my emails, email ping pong lasting 12 months for a half baked resolution, my advice steer well clear and buy from reputable retailer


----------



## Robert Wiesner (Feb 17, 2014)

Shock-Therapy also has a list of retailer with some kind of rating: Shock Therapy - Bikes, Bike-wear & Suspension Center


----------

